# Struggling to program a brusa nlg513



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm struggling to program/connect to a brusa nlg513.

I have made the programming harness from the supplied ampseal and dsub. I have 5 pins on the ampseal (tx,rx,gnd, 12v aux/pin 2 looped into activate/pin 3) the dsub has 3 pins, tx, rx and gnd. Pinouts have been treble checked.

I am using a known good serial to usb adaptor. (Regularly use it to configure routers so drivers etc are all good)

Neither chargestar or hyperterminal will connect. I'm using 19200 baud, 8 bits, 1 parity, xon/xoff as descrived in the instructions. No luck on two laptops.

Have also tried disconnecting and reconnecting as othera have mentioned in other posts.

The chargers mains ac cable is connected and powered on while programming takes place. I see two lights on the side of the unit, a sine wave and a warning triangle.

The dc output is connected to the charger but not the battery (anderson disconnected) as i dont want the charger to try and charge with the wrong settings. The PE wire is connected to the vehicle chassis

Has anyone got any thoughts or ideas?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## bhayman (Feb 17, 2011)

skooler said:


> I'm struggling to program/connect to a brusa nlg513.
> 
> I have made the programming harness from the supplied ampseal and dsub. I have 5 pins on the ampseal (tx,rx,gnd, 12v aux/pin 2 looped into activate/pin 3) the dsub has 3 pins, tx, rx and gnd. Pinouts have been treble checked.


Mike,

To simplify things, I have one connector for charging and a different one for programming. For programming, verify TX is on pin 11, RX is on pin 12, and RS232 Ground is on pin 15 (there is conflicting info in the manual which may also reference pin 14 for ground). If you are using those same pins, then it might be the pin 2 - 3 loop, as that closed circuit tries to start the charging process.

-Bryan.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

bhayman said:


> Mike,
> 
> To simplify things, I have one connector for charging and a different one for programming. For programming, verify TX is on pin 11, RX is on pin 12, and RS232 Ground is on pin 15 (there is conflicting info in the manual which may also reference pin 14 for ground). If you are using those same pins, then it might be the pin 2 - 3 loop, as that closed circuit tries to start the charging process.
> 
> -Bryan.


So i should try it without pin two looped into pin 3? Still with ac connected i assume so it gets power?

I'll give that a go 

Thanks


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry and rs232 gnd on pin 15 vice 14.

I'll give it all a go


----------



## bhayman (Feb 17, 2011)

skooler said:


> Still with ac connected i assume so it gets power?


Yes. When I program, I have it disconnected from the pack and only powered by AC. At least, that's what works for me. Though, like you said, it can still be temperamental with getting connectivity through chargestar. I think the sequence I use is start computer, connect USB-serial adapter to programming wires, connect ampseal to Brusa, power up Brusa, plug USB into computer, then start chargestar.

-Bryan.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Bryan,

Thankyou very much, worked perfectly!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi, Im also struggling to connect to the nlg513 charger (SN below 90).

I have the two above leds on (power cord and triangle), so unit is powered up.

In the description is mentioned TX on pin 11 and RX on pin 12. Does this mean TX from PIN 2 (DSUB RS232 connector) is connected to PIN 11 on NLG513 and RX PIN3 is connected to Pin 12?

GND on 14 or 15 should be the same as on the chassis I guess (I have all GND connected together.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Can you connect on a terminal program? Chargestar is buggy but the terminal side is reliable.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi, it worked. Three faults had been:

GND was on the very old on on PIN14 not PIN15.
TX and RX had been mixed, so TX goes directly to RX on NLG513 and vice versa.
For a connection the chargestar, I have to open the program twice, otherwise it does not connect to charger.

My first charger failed after 30 minutes, with a broken fuse and tripped fault current interrupter. The device is 13 years old, I believe it has something to do with an isolation fault of a component. Did anybody else have a similar happening in the past?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks to this topic (gnd wire for serial on 14/15) and Damien's video's I was succesfull with connecting to my brusa's 


I purchased an old laptop with a 'real' serial port - and winXP 

The first charger I never managed to connect to, all others worked after I got all the finicky bits right (laptop, cable, restart chargestar software everytime after starting it to connect)


----------

